# Solved: Streaming (BBC iPlayer + 4OD) stopped working



## ISER (Mar 19, 2014)

Hello all!

I'm hoping someone can help me with this. From one day upon another, BBC iPlayer and 4OD stopped working (I'm in the UK), some online video content works fine and some doesn't and some online radio stations falter too. 

This is on a PC Sony Vaio running Windows 7/ 64 - nothing else seems to be wrong, although I did get a blue screen which lead to a crash a few days ago. Trying other browsers doesn't help, not does a PC cleanup so far. 

Any ideas welcome!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

when you say stopped working 
can you nolonger open the page, or stream video- how does the "stopped working" manifest itself

also what quality broadband do you have

do a speed and a ping test 
goto 
www.speedtest.net
and 
www.pingtest.net

and post the results - upload, download, and ping quality and times


----------



## ISER (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks for your reply!

My broadband is fine - it's fast and everything else is working at normal speed. 

The BBC website opens normally, and when I click to play - the player goes black and dispays 'The content doesn't seem to be working. Please try again later' - this for the last 2-3 days. Channel 4's 4OD says: 'To view video content and for an enhanced view of this page, please ensure you have javascript enabled.' But I checked - and Javascript is working normally...


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can you just check that javascript is seen by the browser
http://www.whatismybrowser.com/is-javascript-enabled
http://enable-javascript.com/

what browser are you using, have you tried a different browser?


----------



## ISER (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi - yes I did - Javascript is working properly. 

BUT - I tried your speedtest link just now and that fails to work. It says 'Configuration Load Failed. An error occurred while loading Speedtest.net. 

I did recently update Flash player - but do you think that might be (part of) the issue?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

interesting , have a read here
https://support.speedtest.net/entri...n-error-instead-of-the-map-on-the-front-page-

have you tried different browsers ?


----------



## ISER (Mar 19, 2014)

I just installed Flash again, but it makes no difference I'm afraid. 

Yes I normally use Firefox (with https everywhere extension and adblock plus - but surely that doesn't matter?) I tried IE - but to no avail, same result...


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have you cleared all cache cookies temp files etc etc


----------



## ISER (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi - yes I just ran a disk cleanup and restarted my laptop, no difference so far...


----------



## ISER (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi - I found the problem: it was the https everywhere extension - disabled it for BBC and Channel 4 and it seems to finally be working fine again. Thanks a lot for thinking along!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

thanks for letting us know, i have not see that extension before


----------

